# Top Dwelling Dwarfs Other Than Cyps and Paracyps?



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I wonder if there are some top dwelling dwarf cichlids (less than 4" long) other than Cyps and Paracyps?
The middle - top side of my tank looks empty and I want to get some top dwelling small cichlids.

I don't want rainbows, danios, gouramis, tetras, hatches, killies or guppies. I want cichlids if possible, and it doesn't have to be African cichlids.

Cyps and Paracyps are not bred and not sold locally here, so I can't get them at this time, unless I directly import them.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Paracyps aren't really top dwelling.

That's it for the list that will go with Tangs though.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

rennsport2011 said:


> That's it for the list that will go with Tangs though.


Is there any dwarf top dwelling cichlids other than the ones from Tang? It doesn't have to be Africans. American or Asian is okay if there's any.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Als49 said:


> rennsport2011 said:
> 
> 
> > That's it for the list that will go with Tangs though.
> ...


No.

Top dwelling cichlids are open water fish, and there aren't many open water cichlids, except from Malawi and Tanganyika... at least for the most part. There are a few exceptions, but these are predatory fish, that are often large. Even the Malawian Open water fish are primarily very large predators. A few exceptions of course, but still not fish for keeping with shell dwellers.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

How about Anomalochromis thomasi? Is it considered top dwelling and safe for community tank?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Als49 said:


> How about Anomalochromis thomasi? Is it considered top dwelling and safe for community tank?


No.. it too is a substrate spawner... requires much softer water than Tangs.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I guess no small top dwelling cichlids for now then...


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

What size is the tank, and what else is in it?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

145 x 50 x 50 cm (95 G).

I want to experiment mixing local farmed-raised SA & Tangs cichlids here, the smallers ones (less than 4" long).

I talked to several sellers and breeders, they said they've done it by providing a lot of hiding places and line of sight breaks. And if it's necessary, remove the pairing / breeding ones from the tank.

I read that N. leleupi swims in all level of the tank. Is it true? If it is, it can help filling the mid to top level.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Leleupi need bottom space and can be quite mean. When protecting their territory. The 
Male can be 6" and larger. What are the fish you have already decided on? Most Tangs are territorial and need space. The footprint of the tank is most important.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I see. The Leleupi is not an option then. My bottom space is quite full with rams and kribs.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Demasoni is mid level swimmer but too bad it's herbivore and very aggressive. Haps is also herbivore and too big.

I almost run out of idea. It seems most cichlids are bottom dwellers


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

The kribs would be okay ph wise with Tanganyikans. But not the Rams, IMO. I know you don't want it, but a nice school of cardinal tetras would be best, IMO. Floor space is probably taken with what you have.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Neon dwarf rainbows or furcata rainbows would be nice too.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I took out my rummy nose and gave them to LFS. I got bored watching them swimming left and right in shoal.

Ever since I started keeping Multies, I'd love to see cichlids interactions: chasing each other, or ramming each other (wow, a name that really fits ramirezi :lol.

So I want to keep cichlids only tank. At least cichlids with the similar temperament and diets. Water parameter (TDS, pH, KH, GH) is not main concern IMO since the fish is locally farmed raised, and the local farms here can't be compared to the ones in US or Europe. They don't pamper the fish here, and not strict with water parameters. They usually care for stability: water from the same source, at the same temperature for WC since they do WC every day (many of them don't use filtration, only aerator, since WC is much cheaper here).

And the fish from the farms (breeders) many times are not sold directly to hobbyist.

Here we have what we call fish growers. They buy fry from breeders and grow it until juvie. Then they sell so LFS or hobbyists. They also use whatever tap / ground water they have to keep the fish. Same thing with LFS.

So in a sense, it doesn't matter whether it's Americans or Africans, we use the available water source, and the fish must adapt. Lol. It's very different concept here.

Of course it's a different matter for local hobbyist / breeder here that like to join contests. The give the best for their fish.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Als49 said:


> They also use whatever tap / ground water they have to keep the fish. Same thing with LFS.
> 
> So in a sense, it doesn't matter whether it's Americans or Africans, we use the available water source, and the fish must adapt. Lol. It's very different concept here.


Not different at all, its the same practice here. Fish are very adaptable and in my opinion stability of water parameters is more important than matching the natural conditions in most cases.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Chester B said:


> Als49 said:
> 
> 
> > They also use whatever tap / ground water they have to keep the fish. Same thing with LFS.
> ...


Oh wow, I though it's more picky and strict in American and Europe since they measure everything and try to match the natural conditions.

They try to keep water stable here by changing water at the same daily to get the same temperature.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Als49 said:


> Oh wow, I though it's more picky and strict in American and Europe since they measure everything and try to match the natural conditions.


That's more of a hobbyists desire, too much trouble for a large scale breeding operation or fish shop to bother with.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

How about pseudotropheus Acei?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

tankhead said:


> How about pseudotropheus Acei?


Dwarfs? That go with Tanganyikans? :-?


----------

